# Swollen Nose - Wrong to wait?



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon, Oz started sneezing a lot, and by the evening he sounded snotty, although all he has was a bit of excess clear fluid from his nostril.

This morning he was the same - maybe a tad wetter, although that could have been linked to the fact he kept licking his nose.

Just got home an hour ago, and he has a significant swelling to his nose, although the fluid has ceased, the sneezing has reduced in frequency, and he doesnt seem uncomfortable.

Ive made an appointment to see the vet tomorrow morning, but the receptionist was quite rude and said i need to take him this evening as an emergency. Now he isnt having any breathing issues, and its the bridge rather than the actual nose thats swollen. The only vet thats seeing clients this evening is the one i really dislike. Three times ive seen her, and not once did she give my dogs so much as a basic examination. She even managed to dianose Alfie and prescribe treatment once without even touching him, so my faith in her ability is non-existant.

Now i dont think its something i need to go rushing him to be seen for - for all i know, it may go down on its own. The receptionist just had to get in a sly comment about how she hopes he doesnt struggle to breathe over night 

Would any of you go rushing in for an emergency appointment for a slight swelling thats causing no other problems at all?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have not seen anything like that before and would be concerned that it might swell up more overnight and cause problems. I think I probably would have gone in tonight but the problem with seeing a useless vet might have put me off.

it does sound as though he has either got a foreign body up his nose or more likely has been stung and got a reaction. As it has been a few hours it is probably likely it will not get worse.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If you know you are going to see someone who has no business calling herself a vet, then like you I would want to wait or go elsewhere. I hope he is ok tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

That looks exactly like what happened to Spencers nose last week. We noticed it at something daft like 3am and as he wasn't having problems breathing and it didn't seem to be bothering him we decided to wait rather than call the emergency vet (although I didn't get much sleep for worrying!). By the time the vets opened the next day it had completely disappeared  

Spencer wasn't sneezing beforehand and I didn't notice any snottiness or anything but the lump was in the same place and around the same size.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I have not seen anything like that before and would be concerned that it might swell up more overnight and cause problems. I think I probably would have gone in tonight but the problem with seeing a useless vet might have put me off.
> 
> it does sound as though he has either got a foreign body up his nose or more likely has been stung and got a reaction. As it has been a few hours it is probably likely it will not get worse.


Its been over 24 hours since he started the sneezing.

Had it not been the crappy vet id gladly have taken him in. But shes one of those that sees one is insured and only considersd £££ and nots what best for the dog.

He's already on NSAIDs and Tramadol, so i think we've gotten pain relief and the inflammation covered until tomorrow.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

My dog Ruby had something similar happen once! She was sneezing and then one side of her nose and lip swelled. I gave her a Piriton tablet and waited an hour before deciding whether she needed a vet! The swelling went down and she was fine. She only started sneezing after she had been in the garden so i presumed that she had been sniffing around the flowers and had a reaction to one of them! Its never happened since.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

My boy had the same last year and being a panic knickers I rushed him straight off once the vet saw him he said it could have waited till next day and only gave him anti inflammatories.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Because of the time lapse, I'd be concerned that it was infection.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Because of the time lapse, I'd be concerned that it was infection.


That has crossed my mind, as thats the same side as his broken tooth. There is no swelling or sign of infection in the gum, but it could be the root.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd say infection from the tooth maybe. im sure it will wait until tomorrow.

It could be a nasal infection or maybe a seed has gotten in, i've had a bit of experience with swollen noses but they all look similar but can be many of things so the vet is best to tell you but tomorrow morning should be fine seen as he is on painkillers already.

good luck and fingers crossed all is well tomorrow!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Yesterday afternoon, Oz started sneezing a lot, and by the evening he sounded snotty, although all he has was a bit of excess clear fluid from his nostril.
> 
> This morning he was the same - maybe a tad wetter, although that could have been linked to the fact he kept licking his nose.
> 
> ...


My old Bella sibe two years running sniffed up a grass seed that stuck up her nose, she was repeatedly sneezing, the sneezing was so bad I took her in and they had to knock her out and remove it but it wasnt up there long. Just wondering if thats whats happened and its got infected causing the swelling?


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd wait if to dog seems fine and keep an eye, Jess had similar as a pup, she had been stung we think, anti inflams and a steroid shot ( I seem to remember) was all that happened. I hope its nothing serious but its not something I would be rushing to see a vet I didn't like for. As for the receptionist, perhaps she went to the same charm school as most doctors receptionists go to! They know more than the qualified professionals you know!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It's still slightly swollen, but has gone down overall. So looks like it was a bug bite/sting.

I've cancelled our appointment and will just keep an eye on it for now.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

aw good. just keep an eye on it and you cant go wrong.

im always paranoid about it as had a bad experience before.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> aw good. just keep an eye on it and you cant go wrong.
> 
> im always paranoid about it as had a bad experience before.


I was a little concerned it was an infection caused by his broken tooth, or that his cancer had spread.

Im not sure he, or even I, could cope with anymore bad news right now.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I was a little concerned it was an infection caused by his broken tooth, or that his cancer had spread.
> 
> Im not sure he, or even I, could cope with anymore bad news right now.


oh im so sorry i wasnt aware that he had cancer.
i lost my billy last jan to nasal cancer and it was devastating. thats why i am weary of 
noses now.

his wasnt textbook so caught late and he was 14. 
sorry your boy has cancer.


----------

